# Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop



## Jan (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

hatte gestern meinen Zweihandkurs, echt geil,
hatte dort gestern die Guideline LPx 13 Fuss geworfen und muss echt sagen
hatte mir mehr von der Rute versprochen, für meine Verhältnisse ist sie einfach zu schnell, eine reine Wurfmaschine.
Hatte dort auch die Black Line II 14 Fuss von Loop geworfen, und muss echt sagen bin begeistert von der Rute, sie ist schnell und hat auch was gemaches. 
Finde sie besser als die Guideline.

Hat von euch einer Erfahrungen mit der Loop Black Line?????

Grüsse 
JaN


----------



## gofishing (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Meine mittelschnelle Loop Black Line 12`4 gefällt mir. 

Aber wat suchst Du denn nun 13 oder 14 ft ?
Und für welches Gewässer?

Wenn Du schon einen guten Kurs besucht hast, schreib doch mal bei wem, nicht alles wird als Werbung ausgelegt. 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Jan (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Hallo, 

möchte eine 14 Fuss Rute, denke sie ist etwas universeller in dieser Länge als eine 13 Fuss Rute.
Einsatzgebiet: Irland -Moy

Meinen Kurs habe ich bei Hartmut Kloos in Karlsruhe gemacht, und ich kann den Kurs nur BESTENS empfehlen.

Gruss 
JaN


----------



## Ingo Dege (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Hallo Jan,

für den Moy brauchst Du nicht unbedingt eine 14-Fuß-Rute. Die meisten haben das Wurfgewicht einer 9/10er ( +/- 34 Gramm ). Aber wenn Du in die Richtung möchtest, schau Dir mal die Guide-Line "LeCie" an: 13`7 in Klasse 9/10. Eine ebenfalls moderate Aktion hat die Greys GRX. Und von Scierra ist die EDP in Deinem "Suchbereich".

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege (zweihandfischer.de)


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*



			
				Ingo Dege schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn Du in die Richtung möchtest, schau Dir mal die Guide-Line "LeCie" an: 13`7 in Klasse 9/10. Eine ebenfalls moderate Aktion hat die Greys GRX. Und von Scierra ist die EDP in Deinem "Suchbereich".



Moinsen Ingo,
wenn ich richtig informiert bin, hat die LeCie aber nicht gerade eine moderate Aktion, sondern ist schon ganz schön fix, obwohl mit Mediumfast angegeben. 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Ingo Dege (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Hallo Heiko,

die LeCie in MF ist nicht gerade "unschnell", passt aber in den Suchbereich und sollte auf jeden Fall probiert werden.

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege (zweihandfischer.de)


----------



## salmohunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Rute mit moderater Aktion ( European Style )
Das Problem ist inzwischen eher die Schnur fast alle Schnüre sind auf die modernen schnellen Ruten abgestimmt ich habe für meine 15 Fuss Sage Spey 8150-4 bestimmt 20 verschiedene Schnüre ausprobiert bis ich die Richtige hatte.
Ansonsten bist Du auch mit einer 14 Fuss Sage RPL Graphit III ab # 8
( die gibts teilweise günstig bei eBay ) für alle Gegebenheiten gut bedient.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Ingo Dege (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Hallo Dieter,

die meisten - zumindest hier im Norden - fischen eh lieber Schussköpfe. Die Abstimmung ist relativ einfach und Du kannst schnell wechseln.

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege (zweihandfischer.de)


----------



## salmohunter (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*



			
				Ingo Dege schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> die meisten - zumindest hier im Norden - fischen eh lieber Schussköpfe. Die Abstimmung ist relativ einfach und Du kannst schnell wechseln.
> 
> ...


 
Jau..das kenne ich habe jahrelang an der Gaula mit Schußkopp gefischt bis ich dann an die Björa & Sandola kam und wieder komplett neu mit  "normalen" Schnüren anfangen musste. Mein norwegischer Freund Ojvind sagt immer mit Schußkopf fischen ist blinkern mit der Fliegenrute  aber wo es angebracht ist tu ich es natürlich heute auch noch ...nur.....es versaut einem die Wurftechnik..zumindest geht es mir so wenn ich viel mit Schußkopf gefischt habe.
Das Problem ist.... an vielen Flüssen mit nicht so reissender Strömung ( natürlich in Norwegen ) kann man nur mit normalen Schnüren fischen, sonst 
fängt man garnüscht weil die Keule wie ein Geschoss ins Wasser planscht und die Lachse verscheucht. Wo es härter strömt ist das nicht so wichtig weil es eh genug planscht...deshalb brauchte ich damals eine " sanfte " Spey- Rute  auf die war mein Schnurproblem bezogen.

Aber danke für deinen Beitrag..nu weis ich das es wenigstens *einer* gelesen hat #6 

Gruß & TL Dieter
ps. vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit der Zweihandlatte & Schußkopp an der Ostsee auf Mefo versuchen..wäre ja auch mal n Versuch wert.


----------



## Ingo Dege (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Hallo Dieter,

ich möchte nicht "oberlehrerhaft" wirken, aber: ein SK plascht nicht! Vielleicht liegt es daran - so wie von Dir beschrieben - dass ein Sk den Wurfstil versaut. Ich hab`s öfter gesehen und muss Dir darin recht geben. Allerdings lässt sich das ändern ( Wurffehler). Und wenn Du einige Male mit einem SK die Leine sauber präsentiert hast, wirst Du anders denken.
Ansonsten wäre der MachI von Hardy sicherlich eine gute Alternative!

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege (zweihandfischer.de)


----------



## salmohunter (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

nieeee  nich Hardy....ich bin Sagefan 
Also mag sein das ich nicht perfekt mit dem SK bin aber ich kanns schon son bissi.......fakt ist das zB an der Björa, soweit ich weis, in den letzten 5 Jahren kein Lachs mit SK gefangen wurde. Seltsamerweise aber mit Blinker schon.....vielleicht liegt es auch an anderen Gegebenheiten. Mein Norweger ist zumindest der Meinung das man mit SK nicht " fein " genug " präsentieren könne ...wobei die Björa ist tief und träge ...hat aber einen bösen unterzug vielleicht ist das für SK nicht optimal.
Ich probier es nächstes jahr nochmal aus ...komm doch einfach mit..   

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Ingo Dege (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Hallo Dieter,


> nieeee nich Hardy....ich bin Sagefan


 
..also, dann versuch mal eine Leine mit den Eigenschaften bei Sage zu bekommen!! Und verlier die SK`s nicht aus den Augen!!
Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege (zweihandfischer.de)


----------



## salmohunter (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Jau...mach ich glatt.....ähh übrigens habe ich natürlich auch noch Hardy Ruten   (allerdingst nur noch 5er & 7ner aus Altbeständen ). 

Ich habe sogar mit einer Hardy Zweihand.angefangen..und später Bruce & Walker Hexagraph gefischt..bin dann aber vor ca 10 Jahren bei Sage gelandet vielleicht kommt die Sage meinem Wurfstil entgeggen ....andererseits fischen fast alle aus meiner alljährlich zusammen kommenden Noewegentruppe  ( Namsen & Nebenflüsse ) Sage Ruten. Das finde ich schon erstaunlich zumal die Leute von Spanien bis Finnland aus aller Herren Länder kommen.

Das soll nicht heißen das andere Ruten nicht auch gut sein können.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Ingo Dege (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Hallo Dieter,

wenn Du es schaffst - und ich es terminlich einrichten kann - komm nach Hamburg zu den Werfertagen. Ich bring`Dir mal eine MachI mit und auch einen SK ( welche Ruten hast Du ? ). Dann können wir mal testen!

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege (zweihandfischer.de)


----------



## salmohunter (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*

Nett von Dir Ingo,
aber ich habe natürlich auch Sk´s die fische ich z. B. in Norge an Orkla, Gaula & Namsen. Die Rute ist eine ältere 15 Ft. Sage Graphite III GFL 10150-3  # 10-11 die wird dann mit 12er Sk´s  " geladen . 
( auf die Rute sind die Norges immer ganz geil muss also was dran sein )

Vielleicht schaffe ich es zu den Werfertagen zu kommen dann können wir gern mal gegenseitig probieren..ist schon interessant.

Gruß & TL  Dieter


----------



## nikmark (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> .... dann können wir gern mal gegenseitig probieren..i




Wie bist Du denn drauf |uhoh: :q 

*TAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAAA*:m 

Vielen Dank an den Denunzianten#h 

Nikmark


----------



## salmohunter (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zweihandrute Guideline - Loop*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist Du denn drauf |uhoh: :q
> 
> *TAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAAA*:m
> 
> ...


 
Allein Dein Gedankengang zeugt von " Verderbtheit " |uhoh:  
Ich hatte natürlich an den probeweisen Austausch der Fliegenruten gedacht. :m 
Gruß Dieter


----------

